# 6mm Wire Mesh - Where can I get some?



## djlpurple (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm after a roll of 6mm wire mesh.
I've looked in my local diy and wyvales, they do mesh but lwith larger hole sizes.
I live in Essex - Does anyone know where sell it.
Cheers


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Probably more than you need Wire mesh, chicken wire, wire netting, and chain link fencing :: Wire Mesh 6mm x 6mm Holes (1/4 inch x 1/4 inch) :: Wire Mesh :: Mesh Direct but maybe you could buy a roll and sell off what you don't use at a profit?
I just bought some wire from this place to build a chicken run, service was excellent as was the price.


----------



## djlpurple (Aug 14, 2007)

Cheers, they have the size I need, I could do with somewhere in essex, so that I can get some tomorrow/weekend.


----------



## djlpurple (Aug 14, 2007)

I've end up buying panels of the 6mm from Wickes.:smile:


----------

